# Can you cancel AOL and keep your AOL address for E-Mail and IM?



## jameso321 (Jun 26, 2002)

This is a simple question and after searching and searching, I can not find a good answer.

Since AOL changed how they do things and they are giving people free E-Mail services, I figured they would let you keep your aol E-Mail address if you cancelel their paid service.

My friend went and canceled his service and can no longer use www.aol.com for E-Mail now.

I dont know if he was supposed to ask them or what. I do know he didnt ask me to talk to them which he should have, perhaps.

Thanks,

Jameso321


----------



## commanddotcom (Jun 1, 2007)

jameso321 said:


> This is a simple question and after searching and searching, I can not find a good answer.
> 
> Since AOL changed how they do things and they are giving people free E-Mail services, I figured they would let you keep your aol E-Mail address if you cancelel their paid service.
> 
> ...


Jameso321,

Check out http://free.aol.com. AOL currently offers two different services:

1. AOL Basic Dial-Up for $9.95 a month.
2. AOL Free (Using your own internet access of course.)

Have your friend call back AOL and explain that he did not mean to cancel his account, he simply wanted to switch to the free plan.

Better yet, he can even have AOL just reactivate his account.

Then, he could sign onto his AOL account through the AOL software and go to Keyword: "Change Plan" and click the Free button.

Hope this helps!


----------



## jameso321 (Jun 26, 2002)

Thanks very much for the response.


Jameso321


----------

